# 10/22 accurization



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought a second hand 10/22 a couple of months ago. I'm not sure of the age but I'm guessing it is old enough to vote. I took it out and ran a couple hundred rounds through it and it was just as you would expect, pretty accurate, never missed a beat. I got home from the range and got busy with a thorough cleaning. The barrel was fouled to the point where the 20th patch looked almost as bad as the first. I decided that I couldn't hurt the thing any worse than it already had been so I took the barrel off and put it in the padded vice. I got my old Midway lapping kit out of the cabinet and went to work. An hour later the gun was reassembled and ready for a range session. I was going to the range today but had to take care of some other business. This evening I did the $.25 trigger job on it and added an overtravel adjustment to the trigger. I will have it on the shooting bench tomorrow morning to see if my work pays off.
Goldwing
P.S. Had a bit of insomnia tonight so I floated the barrel and glass bedded the receiver and the first three inches of the barrel.


----------

